# ICT Project Manager: 190 PR Possibility



## SanjayP

Hi Everyone,

In the current situation, do we see any possibility to get PR with the Role of ICT Project manager in any of the state of Australia?

Looking forward your inputs.

Regards,
Sanjay


----------

